# discouraged :/



## BillieJeAn (Aug 16, 2011)

so, i had ordered a columbian, that was supossed to be "friendly and tame" i talked to the guy on the phone today to arrange shipping. and he seemed to emphasize that HE could pick up and handle the tegu, and when we asked about how tame or friendly it is he avoided the question. 
the tegu is 2.5 foot, i dont plan on getting something that large that isnt friendly.
so im asking for my money back. AND IM STILL LOOKING!!  im almost to the point of just giving up. i've worked hard for this and i'm getting no where!


----------



## james.w (Aug 16, 2011)

Why not get an Argentine?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm srry to hear that wear do you live ?? And I would hope who ever sold you the tegu will give you ur money bak but I think that might of been the reason he was gettin rid of the gu how aggressive is he or she ?


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 16, 2011)

everywhere i look no one has an argentine, and im tired of waiting for one, i have everything ready. so i want one now. 

he's from a pet store and really it was a false advertisement, he never would say how aggresive, he avoided all my questo im going to ask for my money back. and i live in maysville kentucky, there arent any pet stores near here that have many exotic animals


----------



## tora (Aug 16, 2011)

It's better to be patient than end up with something you don't want. 
As far as not being able to find anything...There's argentine tegus for sale all the time, what problems are you having?
I mean this add was only posted a few days ago: http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264544
I'm sure in another week or two there will be more and more adds of single young ones being sold.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 16, 2011)

tora said:


> It's better to be patient than end up with something you don't want.
> As far as not being able to find anything...There's argentine tegus for sale all the time, what problems are you having?
> I mean this add was only posted a few days ago: http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=264544
> I'm sure in another week or two there will be more and more adds of single young ones being sold.



yes it is, but my problem is the price, i only have about $150-$160 to spend. another reason i'm wanting a columbian. 
everyone i have talked to who has a tame one for sale has backed out and decided to keep them. 

thank you for the link though, i'll message them


----------



## tora (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah the price for one of those babies + shipping should still be in your price range.


----------



## james.w (Aug 16, 2011)

The ones Tora posted are your best bet. Even if someone has a "tame" colombian, he may not be tame once you set them up in your enclosure. Changes in environment can change the temperament of a reptile.


----------



## got10 (Aug 16, 2011)

You CAN tame down a Columbian


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 16, 2011)

tora said:


> Yeah the price for one of those babies + shipping should still be in your price range.



okay, thanks a lot!


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 16, 2011)

Billie I promise that you can tame down a columbian on your own. We've only had ours for two weeks and hes already coming to me when I open the cage and licking my hand. 
His huffing and puffing has calmed down significantly in the passed 4 days and his feeding response is very calm.
We only handle him 4 times a week at least. Please don't be discouraged if you can't find a tame one in your price range. Just start with a young one and go in with confidence...and use gloves if you have to.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 16, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> Billie I promise that you can tame down a columbian on your own. We've only had ours for two weeks and hes already coming to me when I open the cage and licking my hand.
> His huffing and puffing has calmed down significantly in the passed 4 days and his feeding response is very calm.
> We only handle him 4 times a week at least. Please don't be discouraged if you can't find a tame one in your price range. Just start with a young one and go in with confidence...and use gloves if you have to.



see the one i already have (who will be yours soon ) i think is just a scared baby. 
i would just like something a little bigger thats tame, but if i absolutely cant find one i plan on getting a young one


----------



## tora (Aug 16, 2011)

It's best to get a baby anyway. That way they are familiar with you, and you know their background. As stated above, any reptile can change attitude from owner to owner. Better it be a young one that you can fix easily than a big one that'll be a LOT more of a challenge. They grow fast, too, so it's not like you'll have an itty bitty thing for long anyway.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 16, 2011)

There's an ad on kingsnake for a 3 foot arg tegu. Didn't go into detail. But maybe he is tame $200 plus shipping.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 16, 2011)

tora said:


> It's best to get a baby anyway. That way they are familiar with you, and you know their background. As stated above, any reptile can change attitude from owner to owner. Better it be a young one that you can fix easily than a big one that'll be a LOT more of a challenge. They grow fast, too, so it's not like you'll have an itty bitty thing for long anyway.



thats very true, i guess i'll just keep looking around until i find one right for me 
i emailed the person about the baby argentines. waiting for a reply


----------



## tora (Aug 16, 2011)

Neeko said:


> There's an ad on kingsnake for a 3 foot arg tegu. Didn't go into detail. But maybe he is tame $200 plus shipping.



That's already $40 more than their budget, and with shipping added it would probably be $300+ total.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 16, 2011)

oops sorry, It was 81 ups to ship over night and then i asked a guy i know at a pet store to ship the same package and he is fedex certified it was 33 dollars. I think they can send a label for the seller to ship too. I didnt see they only had 150ish to spend..


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was gunna say there is a baby red tegu dor sale near but it's for 270 and I would buy and sell it to and sell it to you but witt shipping and all that would be way past ur budgett


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 17, 2011)

Keep looking...don't give up and just be patient. We got ours for free, just gas to drive about four hours away. The girl had rescued him from someone who got in over their head, and she already had one so didn't feel she could give him the time and attention he needed. Then, before we headed to pick him up, we checked craigslist for that area, and found a tarantula we wanted for ten bucks. Bonus!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 17, 2011)

check the areas around you via craiglist. Im not sure why they dont give results for surrounding areas but i'll click on any city with in 4 hours if there's something i really want.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

You can also check with teguterra.com, u sent an email to the owner about a week ago when I was looking for a tegu, and he got back to me within the hour. Seems like a cool dude and I know some members have brought from his stock with no problem. 

He should have some up for sale pretty soon. He told me they should had hatch in the first or second week of august last I spoke too him. Then he holds them for three weeks so in the next week or so he should have some baby black and whites up for sale.

They we're $150 last time I looked. Good luck and sorry for my bad wording I am on from my new phone.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 17, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> You can also check with teguterra.com, u sent an email to the owner about a week ago when I was looking for a tegu, and he got back to me within the hour. Seems like a cool dude and I know some members have brought from his stock with no problem.
> 
> He should have some up for sale pretty soon. He told me they should had hatch in the first or second week of august last I spoke too him. Then he holds them for three weeks so in the next week or so he should have some baby black and whites up for sale.
> 
> They we're $150 last time I looked. Good luck and sorry for my bad wording I am on from my new phone.



okay thank you thats very helpful


----------

